

Zuckerberg: Amazon and Apple Are Allies And Google Build their own Facebook - tzury
http://allthingsd.com/20111107/zuckerberg-says-amazon-and-apple-are-allies-while-google-building-their-own-little-version-of-facebook/

======
samstave
There is no question about it - FB will own the social layer for the
foreseeable future.

The question is, how will this affect people and what actions, if any, should
society take as a whole in turn?

Personally - I have never had an FB account - and do not think I ever will.
Will my kids? Most assuredly, though my 7-yo is not allowed until she is much
older. The other is far too young...

I'd rather my kids spend time outside, in swim class, hiking, chasing bugs
etc...

I know all too well what it is to spend too much time on computers. I have
been in front of a computer nearly every single day since 3rd grade. I am
nearly 40.

I have spent time away from computers, and the internet, but being a silicon
valley native and veteran - both my professional life and personal
entertainment/educational life have been spent online (I do not watch TV nor
subscribe to cable TV - all entertainment comes from inet) - and certain
aspects of the quality of my life have suffered. However -- I can say that the
singular most important reason I want to keep my kids off facebook is the fact
that I dont want them to think that all of their social interactions,
tracking, story-telling etc should come from a singular source/portal.

I have never needed FB to connect to anyone. Nobody _needs_ FB to connect to
another human, and I certainly don't want my kids thinking that it is a
_requirement_ for social presence/community.

